# Torresfield Wheat



## Pumpy (1/5/05)

I often put half a kilo of the Torresfield wheat in the English bitters and Brown ales to get that nice lacing effect down the glass ,does anyone else use it much it maybe adds some body 

Pumpy


----------



## Jovial_Monk (1/5/05)

I like up to 500g tor. wheat in bitters, Milds etc. Nice bready flavor and good head rentention

Jovial Monk


----------



## sosman (1/5/05)

Pumpy said:


> I often put half a kilo of the Torresfield wheat in the English bitters and Brown ales to get that nice lacing effect down the glass ,does anyone else use it much it maybe adds some body
> [post="56967"][/post]​


No but I have used torrefied wheat in a belgian wit which left scars due to the fact that I had to crush it with a bit of 4x2 (well similar).


----------



## Jovial_Monk (1/5/05)

Hahahah Sos--no need to crush Tor. Wheat 

JM


----------



## homebrewworld.com (1/5/05)

Yeah, i made a Wit Beer the other day with 3kg of T.Wheat (cracked ) .
The first time i have used it in my brew.
Cheers,


----------



## neonmeate (1/5/05)

is there any effective difference between torrefied and flaked wheat? what does the torrefication add?


----------



## Kai (1/5/05)

afaik torrefied is just a fancy word for flaked.


----------



## sosman (1/5/05)

Kai said:


> afaik torrefied is just a fancy word for flaked.
> [post="57025"][/post]​


They certainly don't look the same. You can see torrified wheat in the pic above, flaked wheat looks like porridge oats.


----------



## mje1980 (1/5/05)

Just my 2 cents worth, but i use 100g in my bitters, uncracked, and it is great for head retention. 500g seems a bit much to me, however, i am not an expert.


----------



## jayse (1/5/05)

Pumpy said:


> I often put half a kilo of the Torresfield wheat in the English bitters and Brown ales to get that nice lacing effect down the glass ,does anyone else use it much it maybe adds some body
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="56967"][/post]​



Torresfield sounds like a battle ground h34r: 
However puffed wheat I have given it a fair run in the brewery with my beers and the overall result has been i need not bother. You could go ahead and put 5% in all your bitters/pale ales. I don't think i'll be buying it again to use in my bitters and pale ales as you can get the results your after without using it, ie it doesn't add any original flavours of its own at 5% and its not like you need anything to assist 'foam' when mashing any amount of grain.
I find using up to around 20% malted wheat gives a better result in the type of brew I think your after.

Anyway puffed wheat is no magic answer but well worth using and getting to know.


No Quarter
Jayse


----------



## Kai (1/5/05)

sosman said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> > afaik torrefied is just a fancy word for flaked.
> ...




When I said flaked I was clearly thinking puffed.


----------



## Borret (1/5/05)

Did I say that or think that....... (Homer J Simpson)


----------

